# What Vaccination Do Ferrets need ??



## SamRILEY (Feb 21, 2010)

^ As the Title says : victory:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Parvo-virus and canine distemper, however it is the general agreement amongst most ferret keepers that unless in a particularly high risk area or in exceptional circumstances, they don't need vaccinations past their first course and 2year booster. There is risks to the vaccinations (Which our vet should discuss with you before hand) thus causing many owners to shy away from getting them. If you do choose to go this route then ask your vet to keep you 'on the books' to warn you of parvo/distemper outbreaks, and if the situation arises of an outbreak, consider then vaccinating.


----------



## SamRILEY (Feb 21, 2010)

How much is their 2year booster ?? So they dont need any vaccinations then ??


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

SamRILEY said:


> How much is their 2year booster ?? So they dont need any vaccinations then ??



Sorry I think I tripped over on that last post a little bit, I feel they should have their first round of vaccinations and their 2year booster, some don't, but initially it's best to give kits a little helping hand, especially if you plan on walking them (having said this, walking them outside the garden/home is no sure way to stop them getting distemper/parvo!), but over all they don't "need" vaccinations. 

Cost will vary from vet to vet and area to area, ours are usually £35 for both vaccinations on the 2nd year.


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

Mine are not vaccinated, but they don't leave my property and my dog is vaccinated and most other dogs in my area are also vaccinated, so the risk is low. If you plan to take your ferrets out and about, then get them vaccinated. Ditto if your area has unvaccinated dogs about.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

It makes little difference whether the ferrets are leaving the property or not, if the area is high-risk regardless of if they leave the house/garden they should be kept vaccinated as needed. Distemper and parvo isn't solely passed on by direct contact with an infected dog.


----------



## SamRILEY (Feb 21, 2010)

All my dogs round my Area are Vaccinated so i dont think there is any point of getting them vaccinated but im getting their 2year booster done : victory: Is this the rite choice ??


----------



## Shadowz (Aug 6, 2008)

Ferrets can not catch canine parvo.
So the vaccine wont stop them getting parvo as its a dog vaccine for the dog version.

Ferrets And Parvo
Is parvovirus a concern for ferret owners?
By Karen Rosenthal, DVM, DABVP

Q: Can ferrets get parvo like a dog can?

A: Ferrets can contract parvovirus, but it is not the same strain as what dogs can get. The parvo that affects dogs is common in the canine community, and thousands of dogs a year develop this disease. In most cases, if treated properly, dogs can survive a bout of parvovirus. In dogs, parvovirus mainly causes severe diarrhea with the loss of fluids, electrolytes and other nutrients. Usually, once a dog gets over their disease, it does not recur. It is also preventable with a vaccine. For this reason, most dogs should never develop parvovirus infection.

Ferrets are very different in this regard. The parvovirus of ferrets is called Aleutian disease virus (ADV) of mink. There is no vaccine for it in ferrets. It is a very uncommon disease in most ferret populations. Once a ferret has this disease, there is no cure for it. Some ferrets can live their entire life with this disease, albeit, with signs of chronic illness. Some ferrets may succumb to this disease early in its stages.

Ferrets and dogs do not share their parvovirus strains. Therefore, vaccination does not protect ferrets and the tests used to diagnosis these diseases differ between the species


----------



## SamRILEY (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks Shadowz :2thumb::no1:


----------

